# Bates Motel (Tv Series)



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

The last one I've watched in a good run of Psycho shows this season.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

From the top of the dome. 

Norman Bates IxFP 6w5, 4w5, 9w8
Norma Bates ExFJ 2w3, 6w7, 8w9
Dillon Bates XSTP 8w9, 7w8, 3w4


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

This show is so awesome!  I am loving it week-to-week, and I can't wait to see the season finale. Norman's mother is by far the most interesting character on the show.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Wait, Norman's mom is named Norm*a*?

:dry:


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Fern said:


> Wait, Norman's mom is named Norm*a*?
> 
> :dry:


Thats what Dillon keeps calling her so I assume her name is Norma. Plus she said something one episode about how she named Norman after either her or his father.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd agree with some of those typings.

Norman seems Fi 5-9-

Norma seems Fe and 6w7-4-8 _edit - i wanted to add, i can see where you would see 2. a 6w7 female can easily look like a 2, especially if they are sx, which i believe she is. an unsteady 6w7 can attach herself to a person as can a 2, but the motive is different, 6w7 smothers out of fear and insecurity because she needs the person as a crutch. they endear themselves for the same reason, become indispensable so that you don't have to be left alone. shes a raging reactive if i've ever seen one. a 2s attachment won't run as hot and cold as normas. i think shes a good example of a really unhealthy 6w7._

Dillon does seem Se-Ti 

Tank girl is probably Ni Fe and a 4w5

Bradley, maaaaaybe Se Fi 7w6-3-9 not a really complex character though so who knows about an actual type, which is the case with a lot of characters. 

Cop guy - Si Te maybe, and 6w5
dead cop was probably a 7


anyway, yeah, i like the show a lot so far. the last two eps haven't been quite as good though.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I'd agree with some of those typings.
> 
> Norman seems Fi 5-9-
> 
> ...


I agree with norman being 5 over 6. I'm going to say 5-9-4 because of shyness and the fact that he feel really flawed. 
Norma seems more 3 or 2. She talks alot about how telling people that people being killed in her motel will make them look bad. Plus she wants to close it down after she realizes that nobody wants to come to it. She is also fairly manipulative and always try to tell Norman how much he owes her for all she has done. So she could be 4 fix who is under a lot of stress but I still see 3 or 2.

Yep Dillon is XSTP I want to say E but its hard to tell. Plus 3-7-8 is definitely his enneagram.

I'm not sure about Emma(tank girl) MBTI but she is def 4w5.

I'm not sure about anyone else.


----------



## Subtle Murder (May 19, 2012)

Fern said:


> Wait, Norman's mom is named Norm*a*?
> 
> :dry:


Yup! Norma Louise Bates. Creepy, right? But not so creepy as this:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

La Petite Sirène said:


> Yup! Norma Louise Bates. Creepy, right? But not so creepy as this:


'dat's gonna be my new avatar.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Fern said:


> 'dat's gonna be my new avatar.


What is the origin of your signature picture?


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Season finale. And I still like the show better than the following.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> What is the origin of your signature picture?


Basically, I stumbled upon it somehow and thought "Hey, I like this. This can go in my signature now"


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Fern said:


> Basically, I stumbled upon it somehow and thought "Hey, I like this. This can go in my signature now"


Tchhh. PICS OR IT DIDN"T HAPPEN!!! Oh wait nvmd.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> From the top of the dome.
> 
> Norman Bates IxFP 6w5, 4w5, 9w8
> Norma Bates ExFJ 2w3, 6w7, 8w9
> Dillon Bates XSTP 8w9, 7w8, 3w4


Agreed. I think Ne would make sense for Norman, because his whole deal is that he's focused on the traumatic experience of seeing his father dead (Si), and since that's probably his shadow reaction, I could see him normally being Ne. Certainly an introvert though. I don't see much Fi in him though.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

This is one of my favorite shows. I'm so excited for season two. Emma Decody is my favorite character.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Who watched the season two premier???


----------



## lethal lava land (Aug 2, 2011)

Honestly I object to this show on principle, mainly because I just don't think it's a story that needed to be told (like the Star Wars prequels) but with this one, I just can't help but feel, whatever you think in your own mind about Norman's possible backstory is way better than anything this show could come up with

that all being said, I've watched bits of a few episodes solely because freddie highmore is really adorable, and if I do watch the show it'll be for that alone


----------

